# Trivia 6/18



## luckytrim (Jun 18, 2019)

trivia 6/18
DID YOU KNOW...
Meteorologists estimate that, at any given moment, some 1,800  thunderstorms
are in progress over Earth's surface, and about 18 million a  year around the
world.

1. What’s the name of a muscular digestive organ, often  containing small
stones to help grind food ?
2. In the original French, what does the R stand for in  'R.S.V.P.'?
(I'll need the correct spelling for credit.)
3. When is Pi Day ?
4. How many white keys on a piano ?
5. Movie Tagline;
'He's the best there is! (Actually, he's the only one there  is.)'
6.  'Jake' is a form of what name(s) ?
7. Do you remember what year Chuck Yeager broke the sound  barrier ?
(Hint; Roswell Incident , Kon-Tiki,  Marshall Plan  ...)
8. If someone offered you a 'Bulgogi', what would you do with  it ?
  a. - Eat it
  b. - Plant it
  c. - Wear it
  d. - make music with it

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Crowds at one College football game once cheered so loudly  that it
registered as an earthquake on a local  seismograph.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Gizzard
2.  Répondez
3.  March 14th
4. - 52
5. Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
6. Jack, John, Jock
7. - 1947
8. - a (It's a Korean Barbeque)

TRUTH !!
The game, which took place between LSU and Auburn University,  took place in
front of a crowd of 79,431 fans at LSU’s Tiger Stadium. The  crowd’s reaction
to the game’s final pass registered as an earthquake by a  seismograph
located around 1,000 feet from the stadium. A seismologist  noticed the
reading the next day and the game went down in LSU history as  the
“Earthquake Game.”


----------

